

Show HN: My weekend project - GonnaLaunch: One step pre-launch landing pages - michaelfairley
http://gonnalaunch.com/

======
silent1mezzo
Definitely gotta work on the design. I just don't see the use for this.
Creating one page signups is relatively straight forward...

